# No M3 in 2005



## STDS (Jun 3, 2003)

There won't be a new M3 in 2005, 

It will be an M4 in 2006 (1Q).


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Source?

The best guess is that new 3er will debut in 2006, with the new M in 2007. They always skip one year of new car production before doin ghte M. ANd they seem to always produce the M for one MY after the new base car is introduced.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I would also like to see a source. Hope this isn't true... I want my M3 in 2005. 

--SONET


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

STDS said:


> *There won't be a new M3 in 2005,
> 
> It will be an M4 in 2006 (1Q).
> 
> *


That's been my prediction since the git-go.

Why would they bring it out any sooner?
:dunno:

Look at it from a ///Marketing standpoint.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: No M3 in 2005*



Jon Shafer said:


> *That's been my prediction since the git-go.
> 
> Why would they bring it out any sooner?
> :dunno:
> ...


Jon,

Historically the M version of a 3 series has been available for one year overlap with the new chassis of the 3 series. The M version of the new series trails the new version of the base model by 2 years.

So if the new 3ers comes out in MY2005, history says there willl be a 2005 M3, no M model for 2006 and the new M model (M3 or M4) in 2007.

Although it seems strange to do a mid-model update (the MY2004 facelift) one MY before dumping the model. Lots of time and moeny updating to go away quickly.

Previous updates had at least a 2 year run. And previsou 3 series had a 7 MY run. So counting MY1999 as the first E46, then the last E46 base model would be MY2005, which means MY2006 for the E90.

Alos the contention with the first post was a flat out statement with no source. Saying this is your opinion is fine, but stating it seemingly as fact is not.


----------



## Dan4tuc58 (Feb 25, 2003)

nooo i just hope it'll be out before my lease is up in '06.... or else i'll have to go w/ an '03....


----------

